# I'm passing though ohio



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Some time in the beginning of October I will be traveling though Ohio. I driving out to IL to see my mom and family and Columbus is usually were I stop to stay the night. Maybe if any of you boob's want to meet up and enjoy a cigar. I could stop by let me know what you think.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh it will be my pleasure, get me dates and i'll take ya to a nice B&M


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Just let us know!!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds good I will know the dates probably in the beginning of September


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a great time stopping by nick's house in Ohio. Nicked hooked me up with an Opus X to smoke, and then bombed the shit out of me on the way out. a very nice selection of smokes










Thank you nick for you great hospitality. I will see what I can do to get some of that wine sent to you


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me know how that Monte Pascoal is. Be honest.. if it sucks ass let me know. heheh

Enjoy the smokes and good luck with everything!

And thanks for the CC Cohiba. I'm going to wait for just the right time to smoke it :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good time and nice suicide hit by Nick!


----------

